# Do assassin snails eat nerita snails?



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody had information about exactly what snails assassin snails eat or tend to leave alone? Does anybody know if they will eat nerita snails? Even if they have a supplemented diet*c/p*


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've seen Assassin snails eat way bigger Mystery snails. I think they will eat any other snail they can get their hands on.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

They ate my nerite snails


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

They have not eaten my nerites. I have a breeding population of assassins in one tank along with one nerite. All have been there over a year and a half. I've moved about 5 of the assassins into another tank to try to reduce a severe MTS invasion and there is a nerite in this tank also. The assassins don't bother it at all.

From my experience, the assassins are best for pond snails. They have had no impact so far on MTS. I also have those tiny flat ramshorns and assassins are no good for those either. My nerites are safe from harm.


----------

